# Ein Sichtbarer Rahmen (in Farbe) um ein JPanel.



## Onkel markus (18. Sep 2006)

Hallo...
Ich mal wieder :shock: 
Alsoooo.
Ich möchte gern einen schwarzen rahmen um mein JPanel haben.
(Da meine GUI sonst zu unübersichtlich wird).

Aber wie?
setBounds oder wat?
Der Will immer net :x 
Mfg Önkelchen

EDIT: und im Inselbuch steht auch nix.... :###


----------



## SlaterB (18. Sep 2006)

setBorder


----------



## Onkel markus (18. Sep 2006)

Mhh THX muss ich dann da irgendwie farben usw angeben?
Mfg Önkelchen


----------



## SlaterB (18. Sep 2006)

hmm Doku?
da steht alles fein säuberlich erklärt


----------



## Illuvatar (18. Sep 2006)

Schau dir da mal diese Klasse an.


----------



## Onkel markus (19. Sep 2006)

Cool thx hat geklappt..  Für alle dies wissen wollen:

```
Border border = JPANEL.getBorder();
Border margin = new LineBorder(Color.gray,4);
JPANEL.setBorder(new CompoundBorder(border, margin));
```
JPANEL ist das Panel um das der rahmen rum soll..
thx nochma


----------

